# [OFF] DOW: pourquoi n'est il plus en post-it?

## kwenspc

Bon c'est totalement off mais que deviennent les DOW? 

cf --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-429957.html

Ça n'est plus en post-it et le bon vieux débat "emulation/virtualisation" ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-476748.html ) fait un peu réchauffé.

kernel-senseï tu fous quoi?   :Laughing: 

Il y en a tellement à voir encore...

----------

## anigel

Et bien... Disons qu'après quelques mois de débats, on s'interroge sur le bien-fondé de cette idée. Ca a, globalement, pas trop mal marché, avec des hauts et des bas, mais nous avons eu l'impression dernièrement que tout ça commençait à s'essoufler (la faute aux vacances peut-être ?). Bref  :Arrow:  on se demande si on doit continuer ou pas.

A vous de décider, en fait  :Wink: .

Amicalement,

----------

## kwenspc

Mais au contraire faut continuer!

nous n'avons hélàs pas encore eu droit à :

- FS war  (reseirfs vs xfs vs ext2/3 vs jfs)  (oui il est pas dans la liste mais je suis sûr que beaucoup aimerais voir ça   :Twisted Evil:   )

- Gentoo vs. Autres distros  (les monster trolls en pagaille!)

- Gnome vs KDE vs ... (ou QT vs GTK)   (et allez!   :Very Happy:  )

etc...

sans parler de l'aspect "éducatif" de ces débats (hum surtout pour les autres sujets en fait)

Enfin voilà, moi je suis pour la continuation de cette idée. 

Ce n'est parce que le dernier débat a été un mini-flop qu'il faut s'arreter en si bon chemin. Le fait que ça ait moins fonctionné vient aussi et surtout, je crois, du sujet lui même.

Voyons ce qu'en pensent les autres.

----------

## Magic Banana

Moi j'aime bien les débats. Certes des sujets comme le dernier sont au delà de mes connaissances et je n'y ai donc pas participé... mais j'ai du coup découvert un peu le domaine débatu.

----------

## sireyessire

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Et bien... Disons qu'après quelques mois de débats, on s'interroge sur le bien-fondé de cette idée. Ca a, globalement, pas trop mal marché, avec des hauts et des bas, mais nous avons eu l'impression dernièrement que tout ça commençait à s'essoufler (la faute aux vacances peut-être ?). Bref  on se demande si on doit continuer ou pas.
> 
> A vous de décider, en fait .
> 
> Amicalement,

 

peut-être qu'il faut le remplacer par des DOM, au moins pendant les vacances  :Laughing: 

oki je sors...

----------

## kaworu

Salut !

même si je n'y participe pas bcp (souvent parce que je ne fais pas de emulation/virtualisation par exemple) j'aime bcp les DOW, parce que j'ai bcp appris grâce à eux (par exemple le dow sur les quick hack) !

J'attend également avec impatience les dow sur les FS (pour que l'on sorte des arguments pour/contre XFS, JFS que je ne connais pas du tout ---> la flemme de lire de la doc).

Souvent la doc c'est une chose, mais on a aussi envie d'un "feedback des utilisateurs", et les dow sont un bon exemple.

bref, svp, encore ! 

^_____^

EDIT: WAAAA je suis Guru !

----------

## kopp

Les DOW, je trouve que ça part d'une bonne idée mais je pense que certains n'ont pas été choisi pour leur côté trollesque (je pense notament au dernier) et que ça en a limité l'impact. Les sujets plus fondamentaux et trollesques, qui touchent bien à cur les gens sont plus suceptibles de donné un DOW actif et constructif. Je pense que celui des FS sera un bon exemple avec nos zigotos intégristes qui ne jurent que par XFS (Non, je pense à personne en particulier   :Rolling Eyes:  ) d'un sujet qui peut marcher.

Quoi qu'il en soit, on a en ce moment plusieurs discussions non-officielles qui peuvent être intéressantes et même parfois houleuses. Autant en profiter !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pareil, je suis pour la continuation des DOW, cela apporte des points de vue différents des docs, et lorsque les gens se prêtent au jeu, c'est à dire sans lacher de gros trolls poilu sans argument c'est sympa et surtout instructif.

En tout cas moi j'aimais bien le dernier débat   :Wink: 

----------

## Poch

Nouveau sur le forum je n'ai encore suivi aucun DOW (le dernier, émulation et virtualisation j'avoue l'avoir regardé passer de loin, de tres loin   :Laughing:  ) mais je suis pour, pour les différentes raison citées au-dessus...

- le feedback des utilisateurs c'est mieux que la doc,

- on apprend (en tt cas vu mes connaissances limitées, j'apprendrai   :Smile:   )

- les gros troll poilus c'est parfois bien marrant

- etc, ...

Bref, a quand le prochain débat???

----------

## Darkael

Moi ce que je trouve marrant c'est que dans ces DOW les discussions s'enflamment beaucoup moins que dans certains threads "normaux". Et pourtant certains DOW étaient propices à des flamewars épiques mais rien ne s'est passé. Ca me rappelle certaines villes où y'a des murs réservés aux tagueurs et personne ne les utilise.... Je suppose que certains voient ça comme une bonne chose, mais si personne ne critique ça ne fait pas avancer la discussion et le terme "débat" perd tout son sens.

Mais sinon c'est vrai qu'il y a certains sujets qui ne rencontrent tout simplement pas beaucoup de succès, par exemple le dernier sur la virtualisation était trop vaste, et en même temps seulement une poignée de gens avaient une connaissance mimimale du sujet. Dans ces cas là je dirais qu'il faut arrêter après une semaine et passer au DOW suivant, ça serait plus profitable.

----------

## _Seth_

Je plébicite aussi le retour des DOW. J'ai pas trop participé au dernier (j'ai pas accroché le sujet) mais j'ai trouvé tous les précédents instructifs et conformes aux attentes originelles du projet.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> FS war (reseirfs vs xfs vs ext2/3 vs jfs) (oui il est pas dans la liste mais je suis sûr que beaucoup aimerais voir ça  )

 

+1 !!!! Tout a fait d'accord  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Bon ben... On va vous préparer ça dans la semaine alors  :Wink:  ! Continuez à réagir ici, et à "voter" pour les sujets qui vous plaisent, car mine de rien, choisir les débats n'est pas chose aisée  :Laughing:  ...

----------

## geekounet

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Je plébicite aussi le retour des DOW. J'ai pas trop participé au dernier (j'ai pas accroché le sujet) mais j'ai trouvé tous les précédents instructifs et conformes aux attentes originelles du projet.
> 
>  *kwenspc wrote:*   FS war (reseirfs vs xfs vs ext2/3 vs jfs) (oui il est pas dans la liste mais je suis sûr que beaucoup aimerais voir ça  ) 
> 
> +1 !!!! Tout a fait d'accord 

 

+1

----------

## blasserre

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> FS war (reseirfs vs xfs vs ext2/3 vs jfs) (oui il est pas dans la liste mais je suis sûr que beaucoup aimerais voir ça  )

 

+1

----------

## man in the hill

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> FS war (reseirfs vs xfs vs ext2/3 vs jfs) (oui il est pas dans la liste mais je suis sûr que beaucoup aimerais voir ça  )

 

+ one , ça fait plus d'un mois que mon portable est au sav   :Twisted Evil:  et il va bien rentrer un jour ! Je comptais déjà me faire une réinstalle avec un autre système de fichier donc ce DOW sera pour moi d'une haute importance ...

                                                    @ +

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> FS war (reseirfs vs xfs vs ext2/3 vs jfs) (oui il est pas dans la liste mais je suis sûr que beaucoup aimerais voir ça  )
> 
> 

 

+1

Il y a pas mal de chose a dire et a apprendre la dessus.

----------

## creuvard

Je vote aussi le retour des DOW.    :Very Happy: 

Sinon comme débat je dois dire que j'aime bien celui-ci: Linux vs Plan9 vs *BSD / Quel avenir pour Gentoo /BSD ? 

J'ai été pas mal intéressé par le projet Gentoo/OpenBSD (cf  < Ce lien > )

Les retours d'expériences et critiques en tout genre m'interesse baucoup.

Voila   :Very Happy: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pareil je suis aussi partant sur le débat des FS car à aprt Reiserfs et Ext3 je ne connais pas les autres !!!!

Par contre il y a plein de gens qui disent ne pas avoir participer au débat sur la virtualisation par manque de connaissance, mais je pense que si le sujet intéresse, c'est le bon thread pour poser les questions qui turlupinent   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Je vote pour les Troll o' the week que j'ai propose deja y a longtemps  :Smile: 

Commencez en beaute avec EMACS VERSUS VI !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ouai mais il n'y a que les gars qui ont une utilisation avancer des ces deux softs qui pourront troller, alors que le troll SLIP VS CALECON est beaucoup plus universel   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Oui mais slip vs. calecon c'est pas un troll puisque c'est calecon la reponse.

(et puis dans emacs vs. vi moi je peux toujours dire "nano" alors que dans slip vs. calecon si je dis "porte-jarretelle" on va me regarder bizarrement).

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bah tu peux dire string au pire, et c'est comme nano, peu de personnes en mettent/utilisent . HEIN ?????   :Shocked: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu as la mémoire courte Trevoke : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-433303.html

Et tu y a participé !  :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Monsieur la banane, je vous prie desormais de ne plus m'humilier ainsi en public.   :Embarassed: 

Le debat vi vs. emacs etait tout simplement non satisfaisant, je veux un deuxieme tour  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Tu as la mémoire courte Trevoke : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-433303.html
> 
> Et tu y a participé ! 

 

Me disais bien!

----------

## Temet

J'avouerais que, étant gavé de la guéguerre KDE/GNOME, j'aimerais autant éviter un DOW là dessus (pareil Qt/GTK).

Sinon le reste, on apprend des choses intéressantes souvent.

----------

## Babali

Les DOW c'est enorme  :Smile: 

Je vote pour Linux vs Plan9 vs *bsd vs HURD vs Haiku vs Emacs vs etc... ( sisi emacs est un os :p )

----------

## ghoti

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Mais au contraire faut continuer!

 

+1000

 *Quote:*   

> nous n'avons hélàs pas encore eu droit à :
> 
> - FS war  (reseirfs vs xfs vs ext2/3 vs jfs)  (oui il est pas dans la liste mais je suis sûr que beaucoup aimerais voir ça    ) 

 

Moi aussi ça m'intéresse fortement ! 

Dans la foulée, je verrais bien aussi un débat RAID-LVM-EVMS !

----------

## yuk159

Ya des graphiste ou des gribouilleurs dans le coins ces derniers temps ?

Histoire de faire faire un point sur les différents softs liés au graphisme, leurs equivalents commerciaux, leur intégration en milieu professionnel etc etc...

Mais chais pos trop si ça rentre dans cadre des DOW et si je suis tout seul ça va tout de suite être moins drôle...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## PabOu

Je suis également partant pour le retour des DOY.. euh.. DOM.. euh... DOW. « W » ? On croirait pas ! C'est plutôt du genre DOM 9 mois de l'année et 1 seul pendant l'été.

Bref, je suis pour ! les raisons ont déjà été citées.

----------

## anigel

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Ya des graphiste ou des gribouilleurs dans le coins ces derniers temps ?
> 
> Histoire de faire faire un point sur les différents softs liés au graphisme, leurs equivalents commerciaux, leur intégration en milieu professionnel etc etc...

 

C'est un sujet qui m'intéresserait aussi, mais d'un point de vue plutôt informatif, car je ne maîtrise pas assez le sujet pour donner des conseils. Peut-être un thread "simple" sur le forum ?

----------

## Darkael

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *yuk159 wrote:*   Ya des graphiste ou des gribouilleurs dans le coins ces derniers temps ?
> 
> Histoire de faire faire un point sur les différents softs liés au graphisme, leurs equivalents commerciaux, leur intégration en milieu professionnel etc etc... 
> 
> C'est un sujet qui m'intéresserait aussi, mais d'un point de vue plutôt informatif, car je ne maîtrise pas assez le sujet pour donner des conseils. Peut-être un thread "simple" sur le forum ?

 

Avant de faire un débat, peut-être qu'il faudrait attendre que les devs de Xara aient fini le portage de [url="http://xaraxtreme.org"]Xara Xtreme[/url] , car il risque de chambouler pas mal le monde du graphisme sous Linux.

Ou sinon ça risque juste d'être une discussion sur à quel point l'interface de Gimp est pourrie...

----------

## kwenspc

Certes gimp a une interface de merde (disons le, c'est pas du tout ergonomique)

mais Xara Xtreme semble ne pas être opensource... ça c'est dommage. Ça serait bien d'avoir les deux : ergonomique et open-source

----------

## Darkael

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> mais Xara Xtreme semble ne pas être opensource... 

 

Et  bien si justement, la version Linux est sous GPL! (mais la version Windows reste commerciale)

Tu peux avoir le code ici:

http://www.xaraxtreme.org/developers/sourcecode.html

Et tu aussi peux lire la FAQ pour voir ce qui a poussé Xara à mettre le soft sous GPL:

http://www.xaraxtreme.org/faqs.html

----------

## kwenspc

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   mais Xara Xtreme semble ne pas être opensource...  
> 
> Et  bien si justement, la version Linux est sous GPL! (mais la version Windows reste commerciale)
> 
> Tu peux avoir le code ici:
> ...

 

mea-culpa. Bon ça augure que du bon tout ça  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

Bon.. Je m'excuse d'avance, hein, parce que je ne jure jamais, mais putain que ca a l'air beau!

----------

## kwenspc

ah ouais mais c'est du dessin vectoriel. c'est différent de gimp donc vraiment comparable  :Neutral: 

----------

## Trevoke

C'est un outil different...

----------

## Magic Banana

Oui c'est comparable à Inkscape en revanche. Au sujet deséventuels bénéfices réciproques entre ces deux logiciels (voire la fusion en un seul projet), reportez-vous à la FAQ : http://www.xaraxtreme.org/faqs.html

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

je ne connaissait pas Xara , merci KarnEvil ! Le dessin vectoriel c'est génial surtout pour les nuls en dessin comme moi (icône d'mldonkey en haut à droite avec inkscape) ...Sinon je vois pas pourquoi vous vous en prenez à gimp : [IMG]http://s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/gimp-kool.png[/IMG]

                                                                          @ +

----------

## yuk159

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Certes gimp a une interface de merde (disons le, c'est pas du tout ergonomique)

 

Ce n'est pas trop l'endroit pour discuter de ça mais bon je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec ça, sous Linux l'interface du gimp, tu en fais ce que tu veux, voilà la mienne : http://www.linuxgraphic.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=11959#11959

Faudrais arréter de dire:  "les logiciels libre ont du potentiel mais ils leurs manque le petit machin de la mort supra utile."

Je ne dit pas qu'il n'y a pas un temps d'adaptation, mais il ne manque rien à Gimp pour bosser avec tous les jours.

Et qu'on ne vienne pas me parler de CMJN car les dernières version du Gimp intègre un système pour gèrer les profiles ICC et un mode "simulation d'impression" qui est largement suffisant.

Je ne suis pas vénère, simplement je ne peux pas laisser dire certaines choses que je trouve injustes, sur un logiciel que je connais pas trop mal, puisque je l'utilise tous les jours dans mon travail.  :Smile: 

@anigel: Merci de ta reponse, j'ouvrirai peut-être un thread.

@+

----------

## Trevoke

C'est dingue.

Je suis jaloux.

yuk, tu aurais le courage d'ecrire un howto par semaine sur des petits trucs GIMP (ou un howto par mois, ou un howto quand t'as le temps... ) ? Ca serait sympa pour les gens comme moi qui sont incultes du logiciel graphique et qui veulent apprendre  :Smile: 

----------

## yuk159

Bin j'y ai déjà pensé, mais je ne savais pas si ça intérresserai beaucoup de gens  :Smile: 

----------

## billiob

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Bin j'y ai déjà pensé, mais je ne savais pas si ça intérresserai beaucoup de gens 

 

bien sûr que si !

en tout cas, bravo ! Très belles images ! (Ca me rassure de voir la "puissance" du GIMP)

----------

## Trevoke

yuk est un demi-dieu du dessin (si, si, juste un demi-dieu, sinon il n'aurait plus forme humaine)...

Et apparemment il a deja pense ecrire des HOWTO pour des manips dans GIMP..

Et il se demandait combien de monde serait interesse, donc evidemment j'ai hurle "MOI MOI MOI!"

.. Et puis les hommes en blanc sont arrives, mais c'est une autre histoire.

Si ca t'interesse, vote oui -- si ca ne t'interesse pas, vote non. C'est moins pour le developpement du forum et plus pour qu'il ne perde pas son temps.

----------

## yuk159

aie !!! chuuuuuuttttt ! ça c'etait peut-être pas la peine Trevoke, ça m'étonnerais pas qu'un calif le supprime ce thread  :Wink: 

Mème un demi je ne suis pas (comme dirait yoda), mais merci quand mème.

----------

## yuk159

 *billiob wrote:*   

> bien sûr que si !
> 
> en tout cas, bravo ! Très belles images ! (Ca me rassure de voir la "puissance" du GIMP)

 

Merci   :Embarassed: 

----------

## titoucha

J'ai vu certains de tes dessins j'ai bien aimé   :Very Happy:  je suis pour des explications sur gimp car je suis une véritable pive.

----------

## Poch

Pareil, j'en touche pas une avec gimp, des explications seraient les bienvenues   :Smile: 

+1 pour des HOWTO.

----------

## geekounet

Ha c'est marrant, j'allais aussi proposais qqch dans ce genre là  :Very Happy: 

Je suis absolument pour ! Je suis nul en graphisme, mais j'ai toujours voulu savoir faire ça et j'ai une grande soif d'apprendre !  :Very Happy:  (je sens l'âme de l'artiste au fond de moi ^^)

----------

## man in the hill

J'avais pas encore vu ça ds ton carnet de croquis ! 

Bravo  !  L'essentiel est d'avoir des idées de créations  et savoir utiliser la puissance de gimp meme si on aime pas gtk et cela encore on peut largement l'embellir grâce à Xgl +compiz ...  

Enjoy !

                                                                @ +

----------

## deja_pris

Je propose un deal : yuk nous fait des HOW TO pour gimp, et en échange on lui fait des HOWTO-othographe_fr   :Smile: 

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> Ou sinon ça risque juste d'être une discussion sur à quel point l'interface de Gimp est pourrie...

 

pff j'aime beaucoup gimp moi zetes vraiment pas bien de dire ca

d'abord il dépend beaucoup de l'environnement dans lequel il est utilisé et je trouve ca bien, mais chacun pense ce qu'il veut

----------

## anigel

Toujours preneur d'infos sur GIMP, comme sur le reste d'ailleurs. Mais les threads OFF se multiplient dangereusement ces derniers temps  :Arrow:  j'ai mergé (ça ne m'arrive pas si souvent, faut bien se faire plaisir un peu...  :Laughing:  ).

Par contre, ne vous faites pas d'illusions : le talent et la maîtrise technique sont 2 choses bien distinctes   :Confused:  . yuk possède les deux, je suis admiratif   :Very Happy:  !

----------

## titoucha

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre, ne vous faites pas d'illusions : le talent et la maîtrise technique sont 2 choses bien distinctes   . yuk possède les deux, je suis admiratif   !

 

Mes illusions sont déjà bien loin   :Laughing:  je cherche juste à améliorer ma métrise de gimp, qui entre nous frise le zéro, pour pouvoir me lancer dans la retouche photo, donc toutes nouvelles connaissances est bonne à prendre.

----------

## yuk159

 *deja_pris wrote:*   

> Je propose un deal : yuk nous fait des HOW TO pour gimp, et en échange on lui fait des HOWTO-othographe_fr  

 

MDR !!!

Ouai ouai je sais... je fais des efforts pourtant...

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Toujours preneur d'infos sur GIMP, comme sur le reste d'ailleurs. Mais les threads OFF se multiplient dangereusement ces derniers temps  j'ai mergé (ça ne m'arrive pas si souvent, faut bien se faire plaisir un peu...  ).

 

Ok je vais regarder comment je peux faire ça, peut-être pas sur le graphisme (ça dépasserai un peu le cadre de ce forum), mais des astuces/config particulières quand on bosse avec des outils libres.

Enfin on verra.

Et désolé d'avoir provoqué tout ça, avec ma question.

----------

## titoucha

Pourquoi être désolé tu as amené un touche "artistique" avec ta question et c'est super.  :Very Happy: 

J'ai trouvé un article sur les motivations du directeur de xara à passer son logiciel en GPL http://wiki.framasoft.info/VeniVidiLibri/XaraX

----------

## -KuRGaN-

En parlant de Gimp, j'ai vu un magazine pendant que je m'achetais du cancer consacré à Gimp avec des tutoriaux pour débutants.

Donc pour ceux qui veulent s'y mettre, mais par contre je ne me souviens plus du nom du mag.

----------

## titoucha

Tu dois parler de celui-là http://www.ed-diamond.com/presentation_fam.php?famille=5

----------

## Darkael

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ou sinon ça risque juste d'être une discussion sur à quel point l'interface de Gimp est pourrie... 
> 
> pff j'aime beaucoup gimp moi zetes vraiment pas bien de dire ca
> 
> d'abord il dépend beaucoup de l'environnement dans lequel il est utilisé et je trouve ca bien, mais chacun pense ce qu'il veut

 

Moi aussi j'aime beaucoup Gimp et je l'utilise très souvent (surtout pour de la retouche d'image, hein, j'ai autant de créativité et de talent artistique qu'une huître trisomique). Mais ça n'empêche pas que je trouve toujours que l'interface de Gimp est mal faite. Pas seulement à cause de son interface multi-fenêtrée, mais il y a aussi pleins d'autres petits trucs que je trouve énervants.

C'est uniquement au niveau UI que je critique Gimp, au niveau capacités personnellement je n'ai rien à lui reprocher (je ne fais pas partie de ces gens qui se touchent sur des couleurs 32 bits ou je ne sais quoi)

----------

## yuk159

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Moi aussi j'aime beaucoup Gimp et je l'utilise très souvent (surtout pour de la retouche d'image, hein, j'ai autant de créativité et de talent artistique qu'une huître trisomique). Mais ça n'empêche pas que je trouve toujours que l'interface de Gimp est mal faite. Pas seulement à cause de son interface multi-fenêtrée, mais il y a aussi pleins d'autres petits trucs que je trouve énervants.

 

Oui cette interface en fenêtres peut être très chiante sur Windows ou MacOSX, mais sous linux c'est plutôt un avantage je trouve, suivant les gestionnaires de fenètre tu peux "sckotché" un fenêtre là ou tu veux , lui donner les dimentions que tu veux ect ect...

On reste fidèle à un certain "esprit UNIX" où chaque chose fait ce qu'on lui à demandé de faire,où un petit outil plus un petit outil forme un tout (un gestionnaire de fenêtres gère les fenêtres),  enfin ce n'est que mon opinion bien sur.

Cela m'étonne un peu je dois l'avouver ce débat sur l'interface du Gimp.

J'ai déjà eu sur d'autre forums ce genre de discution, mais je ne m'attendais pas à ce genre réaction ici.(sans jugement aucun)

----------

## Darkael

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oui cette interface en fenêtres peut être très chiante sur Windows ou MacOSX, mais sous linux c'est plutôt un avantage je trouve, suivant les gestionnaires de fenètre tu peux "sckotché" un fenêtre là ou tu veux , lui donner les dimentions que tu veux ect ect...
> 
> On reste fidèle à un certain "esprit UNIX" où chaque chose fait ce qu'on lui à demandé de faire,où un petit outil plus un petit outil forme un tout (un gestionnaire de fenêtres gère les fenêtres),  enfin ce n'est que mon opinion bien sur.
> ...

 

Je comprends ce que tu veux dire, mais le problème avec ce système d'interface multi-fenêtre c'est qu'il n'existe pas de lien entre les différentes fenêtres, c'est tout comme si t'avais plusieurs programmes différents. Et donc il n'y a auncune piste pour le window manager pour gérer correctement ça. Ce qui fait que t'es obligé de réserver un desktop entier à Gimp pour que ça soit utilisable. 

Si tu lances une autre appli avec Gimp (par exemple, moi j'ai souvent besoin d'avoir GQView et Gimp sur le même desktop) ça devient ingérable parce qu'il faut jongler entre les différentes fenêtres pour switcher d'une appli à l'autre. En fait ça aurait été bien si Gimp pouvait dire au WM que ses fenêtres appartiennent à un même ensemble. Il me semble que y'avait un truc comme ça dans les anciennes versions de Mac OS.

Et puis y'a pas que le fenêtrage, y'a pleins d'autres petits trucs que je trouve énervants avec Gimp au niveau de l'interface.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Héhé vu qu'il y a pas mal de gens intéressé par le graphisme, yuk va être obligé de (re)passer plus de temps sur le forum gentoo   :Wink: 

Par contre j'ai une petite question, simple curiosité en fait, c'est quoi ta tablette graphique ???

----------

## kopp

Moi aussi je vote pour que Yuk fasse des tutoriels, pour que ce genre de chose ne se reproduise plus... C'était un speed painting de 1/2h au moins   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

En tous cas, j'adore ton style de dessin Yuk

PS : bon pour ma défense, c'est fait à la souris... je sais que ça fait pa sgrand chose mais faut le dire  :Smile: 

----------

## idodesuke

Je reserve effectivement un desktop complet pour travailler (lol m'amuser plutot) sur des images mais c'est justement le comportement que j'aime bien (j'aime bien aussi utiliser des visionneurs d'images très simple mais qui permettent de visualiser plusieurs images très facilement et en une seule fenêtre, non emcombrée). J'utilise le shade de KDE pour les différentes fenêtres "outils" je "keep below others" mes différentes fenêtres d'images ou pas selon les besoins généralement je place la principale en dessous du reste (maximize plutot que fullscreen, c'est dommage en fullscreen les sélections n'apparaissent pas).

Bah bref un gestionnaire de fenêtre ou un autre le but c'est de jouer sur les "layers", le "shade" des fenêtres et les petits plus de chacun d'entre eux...

Un truc que je trouve pratique sous KDE: lorsque que je shade une fenêtre j'ai juste à placer le pointeur de ma souris sur la barre de titre pour la faire apparaitre ou de l'éloigner pour la faire disparaitre.

Un truc que je trouve pratique sous FVWM: la possibilité d'afficher des thumbnails des fenêtres plutot que de les cacher dans une barre des taches, j'aimerais beaucoup avoir cette fonctionnalité sous KDE (en supplément du simple "minimize") ca me permettrait de l'utiliser sur les différentes fenêtres d'images que je placerais à droite, gauche ou en bas de l'écran (sans en abuser mais bon je ne vais pas m'amuser à ouvrir 36 images dans gimp...).

J'essaie toujours d'apprendre à utiliser au mieux les différents raccourcis claviers car ds tt les cas j'aime bien avoir un espace de travail clair et peu encombré (et c'est pareil pour tout!), mais même sans ça je n'éprouve pas trop de difficultées pour acceder à mes différents menus (grace au shade).

Je personnalise l'interface de gimp selon mes préferences mais comme pour le reste c'est a chacun de s'organiser au mieux...

Pour les tutos j'en recherche mais pas spécifiquement pour le gimp plutot pour le dessin en général sous linux (et sur papier, j'ai un bon scanner...). J'ai trouvé ceux-la il y a longtemps ils sont utilisable mais Henning Ludvigsen utilise photoshop quand même...

(celui la me plait beaucoup, j'en suis loin mais j'aimerais vraiment faire ce genre de chose  :Embarassed:  )

J'ai commandé deux bouquins chez Eyrolles dernièrement dont "Gimp 2 efficace". Je ne l'ai pas encore lu en entier mais il m'a l'air vraiment pas mal.

Un truc que je trouve interessant à savoir (page 2):

 *Quote:*   

> Gimp Toolkit a été développé au tout début de Gimp. A l'époque, Linux ne disposait pas vraiment d'un système graphique stable et performant, même si plusieurs étaient déjà disponibles. KDE était à ses débuts, gnome aussi et d'autres comme fvwm ne faisaient qu'emerger. L'équipe de développements de Gimp n'avait aucune visibilité sur les développements futurs de ces divers gestionnaires. Il apparaissait plus simple de créer un outil spécifique qui pourrait être manié plus librement et dont les possibilités seraient parfaitement connues.[...]

 

et aussi:

 *Quote:*   

> Gimp est en train de se séparer de son coeur GTK. Cette nouvelle tendance a pour but d'alléger Gimp; de séparer strictement les fonctionnalités de leur interface afin de permettre une meilleure intégration avec les différents gestionnaires de fenêtre existant et d'économiser ainsi quelques mégaoctet de mémoire.

 

Et donc juste avec ca il parrait déjà clair que Gimp dépend beaucoup de son environnement et que ca été fait pour mais il pourrait être adapté pour une autre manière de travailler pourquoi pas, d'ailleur sans être sur je crois qu'il y a déjà des solutions pour lui donner un comportement plus proche de photoshop.Last edited by idodesuke on Thu Aug 31, 2006 3:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Moi aussi je vote pour que Yuk fasse des tutoriels, pour que ce genre de chose ne se reproduise plus... C'était un speed painting de 1/2h au moins   

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

Me demande qui a bien pu voter "non"   :Question: 

Yuk, c'est pas toi tout de même ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Ey

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Si tu lances une autre appli avec Gimp (par exemple, moi j'ai souvent besoin d'avoir GQView et Gimp sur le même desktop) ça devient ingérable parce qu'il faut jongler entre les différentes fenêtres pour switcher d'une appli à l'autre. En fait ça aurait été bien si Gimp pouvait dire au WM que ses fenêtres appartiennent à un même ensemble. Il me semble que y'avait un truc comme ça dans les anciennes versions de Mac OS.

 

Euh le problème vient plutot de ton WM, parce que GIMP indique tout ce que tu veux au WM en fait...

WM_CLASS contient un joli ("gimp","Gimp"), WM_WINDOW_ROLE contient la description de la fenetre : "gimp-image-window", "gimp-toolbox", ...

Bref si ton wm sait pas gérer les choses comme il faut vire le.

EDIT : j'ai voté non parce que vu comment est posé la question si tu es indifférent tu vote non. Pour ceux qui ont du mal, la question n'est pas "Yuk doit-il faire un HOWTO GIMP?", et il n'y a pas de choix ranapéter.

----------

## PabOu

j'ai voté "OUI" !

ça m'intéresse également :) sa tablette graphique m'intéresse également aussi !

Et puis pour ce qui est du retouchage, etc.. j'aimerais bien voir une video (xvidcap) du "pendant" son travail.. Si c'est possible ? :)

----------

## yuk159

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Héhé vu qu'il y a pas mal de gens intéressé par le graphisme, yuk va être obligé de (re)passer plus de temps sur le forum gentoo   

 

hehe   :Laughing: 

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Par contre j'ai une petite question, simple curiosité en fait, c'est quoi ta tablette graphique ???

 

Wacom Intuos 2 A5, j'aime bien elles sont très "sensibles" et bien reconnu sous linux.

En tout cas grace à ce débat,

je vois un peux mieux ce que l'on pourrai faire comme genre de "tutos" qui pourrait rentrer dans le cadre du forum Gentoo.

@ghoti : non j'ai pas voté sur ce coup  :Wink: 

@ey : c'est cool de toutes façon je ne pensais pas que celà interressait autant de monde déjà  :Laughing: 

@Pabou : pour xvidcap, oui ce sera possible dans quelque temps mais plutôt sur un site perso, ou je mettrai pas mal de truc en download pour les graphistes qui bosse avec du libre.

En tout cas je vous remerci  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Ey wrote:*   

> si tu es indifférent tu vote non. 

 

Non, dans ce cas tu ne votes pas puisque, justement, ça ne t'intéresse pas.

"Ranapéter" ne signifie pas (du moins je suppose) que tu refuses catégoriquement que yuk fasse un howto ?

Si à la question "Ey peut-il partir en vacances (oui/non)" tous ceux qui s'en tapent se mettent à répondre "non", t'es pas encore parti !  :Wink: 

Mais bon, on va pas s'en faire un fromage !  :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Pabou : pour xvidcap, oui ce sera possible dans quelque temps mais plutôt sur un site perso, ou je mettrai pas mal de truc en download pour les graphistes qui bosse avec du libre.
> 
> En tout cas je vous remerci 

 

Mais avec un lien ici   :Very Happy: 

Je suis impatient de voire ce que tu va nous faire, il faut que je retrouve ma tablette et que je la fasse fonctionner pour être pret le moment venu.   :Wink: 

----------

## Darkael

 *Ey wrote:*   

>  *KarnEvil wrote:*   Si tu lances une autre appli avec Gimp (par exemple, moi j'ai souvent besoin d'avoir GQView et Gimp sur le même desktop) ça devient ingérable parce qu'il faut jongler entre les différentes fenêtres pour switcher d'une appli à l'autre. En fait ça aurait été bien si Gimp pouvait dire au WM que ses fenêtres appartiennent à un même ensemble. Il me semble que y'avait un truc comme ça dans les anciennes versions de Mac OS. 
> 
> Euh le problème vient plutot de ton WM, parce que GIMP indique tout ce que tu veux au WM en fait...
> 
> WM_CLASS contient un joli ("gimp","Gimp"), WM_WINDOW_ROLE contient la description de la fenetre : "gimp-image-window", "gimp-toolbox", ...
> ...

 

Je suis curieux de connaître le WM qui gère bien Gimp auquel tu penses en disant ça.

Sinon je sais déja à propos des classes, c'est ce que j'utilise quand je suis sous FVWM pour remonter toutes les fenêtres d'un click, mais je considère ça plus un hack qu'autre chose parce que la classe indique le type d'une  fenêtre et ça indique pas que plusieurs fenêtre font partie d'une même "session".

Et concernant ta remarque sur les WM, si en plus de ne pas bien s'intégrer à Windows et à OSX, il ne marche bien que sous une fraction des WM sous Linux... c'est pas ce que j'appellerais un bon point pour Gimp.

[EDIT]

Au fait malgré mon mini-troll sur Gimp, moi aussi je suis impatient de voir tes howtos yuk159  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ey

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Ey wrote:*   si tu es indifférent tu vote non.  
> 
> Non, dans ce cas tu ne votes pas puisque, justement, ça ne t'intéresse pas.
> 
> "Ranapéter" ne signifie pas (du moins je suppose) que tu refuses catégoriquement que yuk fasse un howto ?
> ...

 

Tu as du mal on dirait... Déjà la question originale n'est pas "peut-il" mais "Veux-tu que", ce qui veut dire que si tu ne veux pas (ce qui en français correct n'est pas équivalent à vouloir qu'il ne fasse pas), tu réponds non. Enfin bref.

EDIT : c'est plus de la logique que du français d'ailleurs, c'est pour ça que je me permets de corriger. (parce que les fautes de français j'en fais suffisament comme ça). En gros pour faire plus simple répondre non c'est nier la proposition "veux-tu que". Comme je l'avais indiqué, si la question avait été "doit-il faire un howto", alors là le oui et le non auraient eut les rôles que tu veux leur faire porter.

----------

## ghoti

 *Ey wrote:*   

> Tu as du mal on dirait... 

 

En fait, je me demande lequel de nous deux est le plus "dur de comprenure"   :Confused: 

Bon, je vais m'expliquer autrement. Ce sera la dernière fois car j'estime que cette discussion est aussi oiseuse  que HS  :Wink: 

D'accord, le sondage, c'est ou bien "tu veux", ou bien "tu veux pas" mais ça ne change strictement rien au raisonnement !

Si tu t'en fous, c'est qu'aucune des deux propositions ne te séduit plus qu'une autre :

Je suis d'accord qu'une proposition "rien à cirer" n'aurait pas été superflue mais j'estime que voter  "non", manifeste une opinion expressément négative qui ne correspond pas à ce que tu penses vraiment. 

Tu aurais pu tout aussi bien voter "oui" en négation de la proposition "tu ne veux pas" puisque "rien à caler" ne signifie pas que "tu ne veux pas" !

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT : c'est plus de la logique que du français d'ailleurs

 

Et qui a dit que la logique était nécessairement binaire ? 

Où se termine le "0" et où commence le "1" ? 

Et puis, pour le français, tu peux toujours venir !   :Twisted Evil: 

PS : Ne vas pas surtout pas croire que je te cherche des poux parce que tu t'en fous : en fait - oserais-je le dire ? - je m'en fous !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Bon, je déterre ce topic pour rappeler à Yuk qu'on a voté pour qu'il fasse des HOWTO, et qu'on attends toujours ! bordel !

----------

## titoucha

Mais au fait, tu l'as vu ces temps ?

----------

## kopp

Effectivement, il n'a plus posté depuis un mois, mais ça l'empêche pas de passer (peut-être). Quoi qu'il en soit, ça date de septembre, cette histoire de tutorial alors bon, je le rappelle à l'ordre  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Il doit se cacher parce qu'il ne l'a pas encore fait.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mickael

Au passage, on en connait un autre qui doit faire un howto, n'est-ce pas Blasserre! ha je l'ai dit zut, on a dit pas d'attaque personnelle...  :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Il doit se cacher parce qu'il ne l'a pas encore fait.  

 

krrr krrr krrr   :Laughing: 

Non je ne me cache pas, mais merci de me donner un coup de pied  :Smile: 

Je dois avouer ne pas être passer souvent ces derniers temps (vous avez tous des problèmes beaucoups trop technique pour moi   :Laughing:  )

Bon allez je m'engage pour le debut d'année, j'aurais un petit break dans mon taf qui me permettra de finir tout ça.

Au fait une question comme ça, j'utilise xvidcap pour les screenshots vidéos est-ce que quelqu'un connait un soft mieux ? j'avais testé Istanbul mais ça ne fonctionne que sur gnome (à ma connaissance) et je suis sur E17

Merci de votre intéret en tout cas et merci Anigel de m'avoir signalé cette discution  :Smile: 

@+

----------

## kopp

ah chouette, je vais pouvoir me mettre au dessin alors... 

j'ai déjà commencé cet aprem, j'avais un partiel, j'ai donc décoré mes brouillons... bon y a du boulot à faire (et pas qu'en dessin d'ailleurs  :Sad: )

----------

## Trevoke

On en est ou, niveau tutoriel de yuk?

----------

## titoucha

La question est mal posée, ce serait plutôt qui à eu des nouvelles de @yuk   :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Ouais bah j'attends les 2 : Yuk .. et ses tutos !  :Very Happy: 

Il va quand même pas revenir les mains vides  :Razz: 

----------

